# Sexing Pigeons



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

I found a pigeon in our barn and I don't know if it is a female or a male. Here are some pictures I took


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry wrong picture here are the right ones 
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Jon/Desktop/New%20Folder/P1010001.JPGfile:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Jon/Desktop/New%20Folder/P1010002.JPG


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*male or female*

is this pigeon a male or female


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think anyone can tell the sex of a pigeon from a picture. It depends on their behaviors....Also by six months to one year a female /hen will lay an egg.

An egg or blood tests are 100% guaranteed way to know the sex.

-Hilly


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

why dont you let it out of the barn being that its a feral bird


----------



## florachristi (Sep 9, 2009)

*Hello*

He/she looks cute man,,,,


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

My guess is it's a female, the stance and the shape of the head, but I could be wrong. It looks just like a female feral that I have.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious. Why are you interested in knowing its gender? Is it sticking around and you want to name it? Is it the only one? It is a very pretty bird. Reminds me of mine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well it's been two weeks, perhaps he has let it out by now.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well it's been two weeks, perhaps he has let it out by now.


Spirit Wings...LOL...


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Kind of muted colors on chest(irradescant purples and greens), I'd guess it may be female.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks kind of young. Maybe about 1 to 3 years old. Does it peep? you cant tell its gender if it is a chick. Anyways, you can only tell by its behavior. If it is shy and quiet it might be a female. If it is load and does the coartmanship danse it is a male.


----------

